#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-21
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-22
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<highvoltage> good morning
<MooDoo> :)
<highvoltage> and moo to you!
<MooDoo> lol :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-23
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-06-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-06-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
